
Google and YouTube can help keep you informed on Election Day - sztwiorok
https://blog.google/products/search/google-and-youtube-can-help-keep-you-informed-election-day/
======
tomjen3
Please just tell me when we have the results. I am beyond sick of politics at
this point.

